# have to make a choice between two reels



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

It's been awhile now since the Squall 15 has been on the market so there should be a comparison to be made.
I have to make a choice between the Squall 15 and an ABU 6500 C3 CT mag. I can keep one or the other.I would like some input on which one and why.
All my fishing is done with 13ft conventional rods and fairly smooth beaches and 90 % pendulum casts-6 and bait-mono line. My go to reels have always been 525 mags and super mags. Target fish are Stripers and Drum ranging up to about 50 lbs, usually well over 100 yds out due to the structure of the area fished
Thanks LS


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Squall 15 is what I would choose. 50# fish,normally, throwing hard I think the 15 is more beefier robust reel. My .02 Good luck


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i,too,will throw my vote for the squall 15.


----------



## VBPierFishing (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a squall 15 and it is a great reel. I throw it on an 11 ft tica and it throws great and can easily throw 100 yards. I will vote for the squall 15.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't have the ABU; but I do the Penn's. I thiink I like the Squall 15 better that the 525 mag.

Like to pick up the Squall 12.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't want to break into this thread but I am looking for a real like that. So a Squall 25 is too big?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Sell both and get an Akios 6 Series Shuttle...
_I'm sorry, did I just say that out loud?_
Love my older Abus, but if I could only have one for a heaver...


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Tjb have you ever cast a squall? I can only find good reviews on it.. Wouldnt parts be easier to come by for the squall or not? Also isnt the retrieve faster with the squall? Which would be nice for checking bait on a 100 yard cast.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

roostertail said:


> Tjb have you ever cast a squall? I can only find good reviews on it.. Wouldnt parts be easier to come by for the squall or not? Also isnt the retrieve faster with the squall? Which would be nice for checking bait on a 100 yard cast.


Yeah, I traded mine for said Shuttle, and never looked back.
Lots of people like the Squalls, they are a fine reel, no doubt. But I just never got along with mine.
And I may be wrong, god knows it happens enough around here, but I am betting that you will find many people with Akios on their rods that will tell you that they will smoke a Squall in sheer distance ability, and the build quality is superb.
Penn has great customer service, all the parts you need are right up the road in Philly, but you also have a couple of guys right here on these boards that deal in Akios and they are just as close and even more interested in making sure you are happy.
Apples and Oranges, 'Skins and Giants... It is all personal preference, and what you like. 
As I have said many times before, that is one of my favorite things about the used boards here and elsewhere. You can try tons of stuff and if you don't like it you can sell it for a minimal loss, and try something else.

And I have never worried too much about gear ratio on a conventional. The few extra seconds it takes to bring in a bait isn't going to add up to much over the course of a day. To me anyways...
YMMV...


----------



## cwooten5 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the Akios 656 CTM that I've upgraded with ceramic hybrid bearings and the additional bearing on the clicker bushing end. There's a 757 I think it is too, that is comparable to the CT mag Elite 7000. My 656 has chrome plated brass sideplates, loud clicker, 2-pin centrifugal brakes, magnetic cast control, weighs 3 oz. more than any Abu 6500 (17 ozs.) and is $149. LOVE IT! Abu's old school durability with today's technology. This guy Simon Bradbury, the company's founder, worked for Abu for 17 years. He's now hurting them with this new series of reels. Google them!


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys . I made my decision. I appreciated all the comments
LS


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

What was your pick?


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I thought someone would ask.
I decided to go with the Squall 15. I believe it has a stronger gearbox than the Abu. It holds more line. I put some Cals grease on the drag washers and it's smooth as silk. The dial mag is much more convenient.even though I hardly needed the mag on the Abu. As for the nonsense I've heard about he gear box being uncomfortable in the hand on the squall,that's pure bunk.The leverage on the handle is better than the Abu and this reel will cast as far as I can throw it with ease. I set the mag to less with 3 clicks remaining and had no problem doing 200 yds with 150 grams. As for fighting bigger fish the 15 just feels more apt to do the job.
I like the graphite housing , there is much less to rust out and pit or ding. By the way this china thing, get used to it. It's here to stay! I don't know if it's stamped Sweden that makes it better than stamped China. I've also seen some real junk made in USA.This isn't 1970 any more ,we're all caught up now in marketing BS. 
As for TJB, He ought to sell for Akios. He gives a hell of a testimonial ! I just wonder if any little part of the Akios is made in China or Japan or Taiwan or??.
If this post was about buying a reel I would try the Akios but as it stands I only had the one option of keeping one or the other. It's not costing me one dime to be right or wrong in my decision and only time will tell if I made the correct choice.( i'm pretty sure I did.)
Thanks for the replies,
LS


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"I just wonder if any little part of the Akios is made in China"
I think the whole thing is made in China, and I don't have a bit of a problem with that.
I got over that a long, long time ago.
If that is what anyone is going to base their tackle choices on they are going to find themselves quite limited.
Enjoy the Penn... The best part about the market today is that there are so many great choices out there and it is almost impossible to pick a terrible one as long as you are willing to spend a few bucks.
It all comes down to what you like...


----------

